

Fzf-fs: file browser and navigator with fuzzy matching - ivank
https://github.com/D630/fzf-fs

======
amelius
This description is too fuzzy for me :)

------
superskierpat
What exactly does this add to fzf? I'm not sure I fully understood the readme

~~~
fernandotakai
whenever you pipe input into fzf, it goes into fuzzy mode and you can select
one of the lines of the input.

so, doing something like

    
    
        vim $(find . -name *.py | fzf)
    

will show you a prompt where you can search for all .py files on the current
folder. after you select a file, it will open it on vim.

it's something textmate's find in project, but for the command line.

(i hope that made sense :))

~~~
superskierpat
That cleared things up a bit, thanks!

------
agumonkey
Let's hope it doesn't fuzzy match on save.

~~~
stevelaz
If you're referring to file edit & save, your text editor will handle that.
Fzf doesn't care about what the editor does.

~~~
agumonkey
I was mostly making fun of a potential absurd user interface where saving to
foobar.txt would save to foba.txt or any anagram fuzzy matching 'foobar'.

